# Men: Do you like your chest being...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I noticed many women do this, licking/sucking on the male nipple so to speak. It doesn't do anything for me, in fact, turns me off. Makes me feel weird. Equivalent to sucking on my toes, my reaction is... "errr... ok, whatever", I mostly put up with it just to let the woman have her way, but do women even enjoy this?

:scratchhead:

I just don't get it... 'tis a curious thing 'tis all...


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Nope. I like her sucking something else. Just push her head down there if she is confused and needs training. 

BTW, I love sucking on nipps. One of the best things about sex/missionary.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I answered yes for DH. However, it's actually not a blanket yes. He only enjoys nipple stimulation once arousal has begun. More of a mid-foreplay or during sex thing.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't care for it myself but my girlfriend has very sensitive nipples.Problem is she finds any nipple touching extremely ticklish and even when she was breastfeeding she would suddenly start laughing and have to stop feeding the baby until she composed herself.So then I had the scenario of a laughing girlfriend and a hungry baby reaching out for my girlfriends breasts and that made her laugh even more.
And if someone happened to hear them and asked what was so funny what was I supposed to say?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I like to have my hands and mouth everywhere on a man's body, so if there is a particular place you don't like or like more than others tell me. And, don't push my head (or anything else), use your words or you might not like the outcome, just sayin'.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It works very well on me. I think there is a lot of variation, 

Strangely my wife doesn't really like her nipples stimulated. Doesn't dislike it, but it doesn't really do anything for her.


----------



## Anthony Wellers (Jul 29, 2017)

Are you kidding? Absolutely love it! Especially when getting a hand-shandy at the same time!

Only problem is, she doesn't do it often enough. Probably more a case of ergonomics than disliking licking me there. I think she just finds it difficult getting into a comfortable position.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

When I am really in touch with my body, nipple stimulation can be felt as a light tingle on my lips, roof of mouth, nipples, penis, scrotum, and anus. 

So, yes, it can be quite erotic. It is kind of like having all my body stimulated at once.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

How is it pleasure? I guess I never expected such a variance when it comes to male biology. Like, I simply do not feel any of the pleasure that some of you have mentioned, I'm struggling to understand =/


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

Only is she really enjoys it. I would go with what ever turns her on.

Her hands all over the chest, back, and ass works much better.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I can't imagine how to answer that question. How to describe why having some parts of your body touched is pleasurable and other parts aren't. 

Clearly there is a lot of variation in women as well.

It all goes to show that couples should experiment a lot to find what each other enjoys. There are no general rules that apply to everyone. 






RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> How is it pleasure? I guess I never expected such a variance when it comes to male biology. Like, I simply do not feel any of the pleasure that some of you have mentioned, I'm struggling to understand =/


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't know. Not likely to find out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabeeken123 (Aug 16, 2017)

I feel nothing when my nipples are sucked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

My nipples are sensitive to her touching them. Feels kinda of good but don't linger too long keep moving down down down my God just go down already.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I don't care for it myself but my girlfriend has very sensitive nipples.Problem is she finds any nipple touching extremely ticklish and even when she was breastfeeding she would suddenly start laughing and have to stop feeding the baby until she composed herself.So then I had the scenario of a laughing girlfriend and a hungry baby reaching out for my girlfriends breasts and that made her laugh even more.
> *And if someone happened to hear them and asked what was so funny what was I supposed to say?*


"Oh, she's just remembering an inside joke about tickly nipples"


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Mrs Nail is pretty much a practical gal. she does what works. Therefore mine get bitten.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

There was a time when having my nipples touched / sucked etc. felt a little weird, although not really unpleasant. After a while, though, the connection between the genitals and nipples kept growing until it became extremely pleasurable as an add-on stimulus. My wife loves to lick and suck on my nipples while I'm pounding her in missionary. The strange thing is I think she gets off on it as much as I do. Explain that.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Not a big fan of it personally. I don't mind the brush by or passing kiss, but sucking and biting are more irritating than stimulating. I much prefer her hands on my ass pulling me deeper or on my shoulders and arms feeling my muscles and her burying her face in my chest hairs. I would rather feel her hot breath on my nipples than her mouth, tongue and/or teeth. Her mouth is best served for me for deep penetrating kisses or direct stimulation on my other erogenous zones (ears, neck penis, balls).


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> How is it pleasure? I guess I never expected such a variance when it comes to male biology. Like, I simply do not feel any of the pleasure that some of you have mentioned, I'm struggling to understand =/


When I weighted 50 pounds more, my nipples were "innies" and I felt nothing. On my first half marathon, I ended up the race with a bloody T-shirt from the dried sweet salt rubbing my nipples raw. By the first half marathon (which I trained for for several months) I lost a lot of weight and the nipples were "outies."

I do a lot of exercise, stretching, and some meditation. Getting in touch with your body is important. When doing very hard exercise it is important to listen when your body tells you that you are hurting it and should stop running or take a few days off to recover. 

Getting in touch with your sexuality and your own erogenous zones is also important. I suspect that a lot of men have not spent time trying to explore or have a partner explore their erogenous zones. I sure know that I have spent a lot of time exploring my wife's erogenous zones and her reactions to different forms of stimulation. 

Good luck.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh man, I hate nipple chafing when I exercise ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WTF?! Is that Steve Carrell on the right? lol


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just recently found I like it a lot! Mrs. Conan likes it but like turns into serious love if I do it during intercourse.

I honestly like her mouth wherever she wants to use it on me!😁


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Things I do to my wife I would never want her to do me due to hairiness or generally gross maleness:

1. Suck toes, kiss feet
2. Lick ass (any butt stuff)
3. Suck nipples
4. Rub feet (anything involving feet)
5. Spoon me while sweating


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife of 45 years knows that the easiest way to my erection or orgasm is by pinching or biting my nipples. Sucking does nothing for me or my wife for that matter.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

MrH loves it, light biting/grazing with my teeth more than sucking. Sends him over he edge very, very fast.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm one who absolutely loves this. My wife has little interest even tho I've told her many times how I love it. I try to give her the benefit of the doubt and so perhaps it's because she has zero erotic feelings from nipple/breast touch then she doesn't associate any kind of sexual stimulation from nipple touch.


----------



## birdlovers (Mar 2, 2016)

I love having my nipples played with or sucked. My wife unfortunately goes right for my genitals though and doesn't seem to have interest in my chest. I will say that having both nipples pinched firmly during intercourse and especially at climax is wonderful. I can actually feel it all the way down my body into my penis. It's also a good way to get me erect again after climax. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I love turning on a woman's high beams, but simply don't enjoy it myself. I do enjoy when they lightly bite into my pecs or shoulders though.


----------

